# CubeComps iOS Client now available!



## DarioRubik (Jun 28, 2017)

I've been working on this project for the last few months, and I'm incredibly happy to finally release it into the world! 

Main features: 

Ability to save rounds, competitions and profiles for later viewing, so you can quickly get to them. 
A few interface goodies, like medals and solve counts. 
Flags. 

Please try it out and give me your feedback. 


Download on the App Store


----------



## EntireTV (Jun 29, 2017)

Just tried downloading it. It looks good but it can't run on my old iPhone 4s


----------



## bbman225 (Jun 30, 2017)

Are there plans to release for Android?


----------



## EntireTV (Jun 30, 2017)

bbman225 said:


> Are there plans to release for Android?



Yeah I need to know this


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 30, 2017)

Looks great!!!


----------



## DarioRubik (Jun 30, 2017)

bbman225 said:


> Are there plans to release for Android?


There's an Android version already:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.simonesantarsiero.cubecomps&hl=es_419


Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## Aysha (Jul 1, 2017)

It looks good! However, why is it that some competitions are missing? Ex/ World Championship is not showing up


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 1, 2017)

Aysha said:


> It looks good! However, why is it that some competitions are missing? Ex/ World Championship is not showing up


It looks like the World Championship will use their own live results system instead of Cubecomps.


----------



## DarioRubik (Jul 5, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> It looks like the World Championship will use their own live results system instead of Cubecomps.



It's now showing up on the App, so it will probably be shown through there.


----------

